# Dell notebook (inspiron mini pp19s)



## becks247 (May 15, 2009)

I have a dell notebook and it has windows xp.Its a 6 month old laptop i would say.

The problem is the computer will not allow windows xp to start up in safe mode, when i do try to start it up in safe mode, through f8 it freezes after a list of drivers comes up.
the reason I have to start it in safe mode is because the blue screen appears with the following msg STOP 0X0000007E ( with other numbers in brackets)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it show an error number or stop code?

Do you have a disc with the Dell Diagnostics on it? . . if not, you can download the diagnostic from the Dell support site.


----------



## becks247 (May 15, 2009)

yes it does, i have edited my post and added the error code


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See how much this helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182


----------



## becks247 (May 15, 2009)

okay i ve looked at the options.I will try it but i dont get how i can do half the things. As i cant even get to my desktop!


----------



## becks247 (May 15, 2009)

that didnt really help to be honest!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive 

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------

